# Help Large Bid... Due ASAP



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

This is a development that whats me to place a bid, its 12 acres with 9000sq' of sidewalks. They want a seasonal bid w/ salt (no ad-dons) Its has a 1" trigger, with sidewalks being at a trace. I talked to one person who said salt very little and another one said they want bare pavement, so I think they want me to bid it at very little salt & are going to want bare pavement. We dont need to haul out any snow. We average 14 1+" snowfalls and 23 1" or less snowfalls with a total of 41" a year. Any help would be great, I need to mail it by tomarrow!! Red X is where I can pile snow.


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

Im dont know how much you guys get paid up there, but here it is about a 25000 for seasonal.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

40K seasonal here in cleveland


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

jdknight75;771830 said:


> Im dont know how much you guys get paid up there, but here it is about a 25000 for seasonal.


Its that with salt included? I was thinking around $28,000. I just called the company again and now there going to deduct the 1st lot sweeping from the plowers pay (WTF) Also if its under the average they want the % refund & I said well then I want a cap, they said No Way!!

This will be my first large lot. My average lot is 7 acres, but its getting to be to cut throat. As far as I know there is only two companies that bid large lots in my area. They both do very poor work (I think) at least 1-2" on ground all the time. I walked through a few of them the other day and at least 1/4" of sand all over them. They do a parking lot for which I plow the V.P.'s driveway and he always come out and complains about them, so I think this could be a great chance for me.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TurfSolutionsMN;771835 said:


> Also if its under the average they want the % refund & I said well then I want a cap, they said No Way!!
> 
> .


Just walk away

PS 28k aint enough


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

What do you think would be enough??


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TurfSolutionsMN;771844 said:


> What do you think would be enough??


We would need to know your average events

Is it a 1'' trigger or a Zero Tolerance

Whats your cost on salt


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Could be a $25k plus salt account.(depending on the winter) I'd give them a seasonal price on plowing (with no cap, and no % back if under average), and charge salt "per ton" per ap.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, your pricing is way different then ours. You must think I was wacked with the prices I gave you. I was being honest also. Just don't want them posted on an open forum.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

We avg. 14 1+" snowfalls and 23 1" or less snowfalls with a total of 41" per year.

The contract states that plowing needs to begin after 1" of snowfall and salting needs to start if theres any snow present on lot including any snowfall less than 1" of snow. As I said before well I called them up they told me there can be snow built up on parking lot as long as its not slippery, but the contract pretty much states bare pavement. I will also be putting in two bids on this property one on my own and one with me being a sub contractor. Theres a maintenance company putting a bid in on all there properties that recieve snow services.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

TurfSolutionsMN;771835 said:


> Its. I just called the company again and now there going to deduct the 1st lot sweeping from the plowers pay (WTF) Also if its under the average they want the % refund & I said well then I want a cap, they said No Way!!
> 
> This will be my first large lot. .


WALK AWAY (just like cretebaby said)

There's no possible way to make money on this, they are going to beat you to death on everything and expect top of the line service for wal Mart money.

There's ways to make money at wal mart money, but not in this instance.

WALK AWAY

One of the early lessons you should learn in business is that some customers aren't worth having.
This is one of them.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Give them a high price. Otherwise, sounds like you will have a couple of bosses that have different ideas. Make it worth your while to get the job.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Burkartsplow;771832 said:


> 40K seasonal here in cleveland


I agree. 40 large.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

cretebaby;771847 said:


> We would need to know your average events
> 
> Is it a 1'' trigger or a Zero Tolerance
> 
> Whats your cost on salt


Did you even read the OP? Most of that info has already been posted.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JDiepstra;772531 said:


> Did you even read the OP? Most of that info has already been posted.


OP seems unclear wether or not it is a 1" trigger or a Zero tolerance

Makea a big diference, It does to me anyway

OP never mentioned the price of salt so I don't see how anyone can really give him a realistic idea of what to charge without knowing the contracts biggest cost


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

*Lot*

I dont see the equipment listed in your profile to handle this lot and other 7 acre lots, which means you will need to either add equipment and people or subs. If you use loader with a 12 foot pusher as subs you would pay $100-&110 an hour here, so dont cut yourself short. If you are going to work for free stay home you will be happier. the other issue I consider is the exposure to liability, that to me is worth a decent paycheck, your insurance is only so good.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JDiepstra;772531 said:


> Did you even read the OP? Most of that info has already been posted.


More importantly have you ever plowed anything this big before, since your so quick to give pricing.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Well this year we run 4 Pickups, 3 skids, 1 dump truck w/ 8611, we are looking at buying a loader right now. So I feel we have enough equipment.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

cretebaby;772571 said:


> OP seems unclear wether or not it is a 1" trigger or a Zero tolerance
> 
> Makea a big diference, It does to me anyway
> 
> OP never mentioned the price of salt so I don't see how anyone can really give him a realistic idea of what to charge without knowing the contracts biggest cost


I wouldn't say a Zero Tolerance, the trigger is at 1" w/ salting. I can buy salt right now for $95 per ton.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;771886 said:


> Wow, your pricing is way different then ours. You must think I was wacked with the prices I gave you. I was being honest also. Just don't want them posted on an open forum.


Since I couldn't read your private information, are you implying the numbers are cheaper by you Dave?

As for the bid, What machines will you use on this? With efficiency sometimes the numbers are lower. Not that I like it this way, but that just happens.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

So what'd you end up bidding? When do you find out if you got it? ussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

JD Dave;772780 said:


> Have you ever plowed a retail lot bigger then 12 acres before? No sarcasm just want an honest anwser.


Yes, much bigger. But, it was before I started my own business.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if you are interested in assisting/giving advice on the bid then please do...if not, please do not respond. no need for people to trash his thread with their own personal "disagreements"

thanks


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

no dissagreements mike, were just trying to make sure this guy isnt getting misleading information from someone who has zero experiance with large commercial bidding.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

no problems GP, just don't want this thread to turn into a ******* match when they guy is looking for some tips, etc.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

How did the bidding go?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I sent the bid off the other day... I hope all goes well. Im looking right now if anyone has alot of salt they want to get rid of dirt cheap. I have enough inside storage for 50 ton right now and endless outside storage.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

How did it end up?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Well Im pretty sure we lost it, but I'm glad we did. Long story short: I placed a bid in as being a sub. and by myself. This large firm emailed me and said they lost the account, so then I asked well who won it?? They said Arctic Snow & Ice!!! So a few weeks after that I called the local property manager and she said there waiting til August to decide the bids. So I realling dont know whats going on. But this firm also said corp. is making all the choices and there going with one contractor for the whole midwest.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Centro Properties?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mullis56;791166 said:


> Centro Properties?


Is Centro going regional?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Not Regional, NATIONAL!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mullis56;791175 said:


> Not Regional, NATIONAL!


You know who?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Centro Properties... was the place we were bidding on. Anyone else know anything??


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

MNTURF-who did you bid to besides Centro? Arctic? Unisource?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

"They said Arctic Snow & Ice!!!" What??? i didn't no we went to Minn... they must be getting larger


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Must be!! I wonder what they pay there subs??


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

.............................................................


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I think everyone else is right. Walk away. And second check around for a better salt price, Cargill is $65 a ton as of yesterday.


----------



## jfjcontracting (Oct 17, 2006)

like stated above, you will be glad you did not get it. I have went through big businesses like this and they will eat you alive and they do not care how much money you are losing its how much they are gaining by scaming somone every year. I interview my clients now instead of them interviewing me, so to speak. Take this advise its good stuff cuz loosing 20k because you went wayyy over on salt hurts the bank, ambition and everything that goes along with it. Been there done that and will NOT do it again.

Are these companies going national in MI ?? I hope they are not killing my bids this year ill be real pissed.


----------

